# snowstorm



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

quick question from a beginner...will all this snow have any significant impact on the steelhead fishing? I know rain will wash things out pretty quickly...but how much snowfall before you guys decide against going out?


----------



## lpltonker (Sep 9, 2006)

Best thing to do is to get out BEFORE the storm. Took some out of towners to the Rock this morning before the wind kicked in and the snowflakes started falling. We caught two on egg patterns. Water was relly good. Also had one of us floating egg sacks....no idea why he did not land any....tried different depths and I knew fish were there. Oh well....here is one picture from a happy Minnesota visitor.....


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

No amount of snowfall will really impact the rivers color or flow much. When the snow melts it will but until then it mostly stays the same. If anything it will sustain flows rather well. The problem we will be facing soon is the cold river temps. If the lows and highs stay where they are forecasted or colder we will be seeing slush soon and shelf ice to follow


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nforkoutfitters said:


> No amount of snowfall will really impact the rivers color or flow much. When the snow melts it will but until then it mostly stays the same. If anything it will sustain flows rather well. The problem we will be facing soon is the cold river temps. If the lows and highs stay where they are forecasted or colder we will be seeing slush soon and shelf ice to follow
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


..thats exactly what i thought the answer would be...thanks for confirming nfork


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

nforkoutfitters said:


> No amount of snowfall will really impact the rivers color or flow much. When the snow melts it will but until then it mostly stays the same. If anything it will sustain flows rather well. The problem we will be facing soon is the cold river temps. If the lows and highs stay where they are forecasted or colder we will be seeing slush soon and shelf ice to follow
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Chagrin is slushing up now... I was gonna try for an hour after work but I broke my reel handle on the way down the hill. Not sure if it broke on my 2nd or 3rd fall, pretty sore though...and I sat there laughing like a idiot! lol


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Ill be out in the snow in a few hours water temp is going to be in the mid 30s so im doing some slow pool fishing by some fords. With some light color egg patterns and sucker spawns. Cant wait got my new echo ion 7wt.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

With the barometer falling like it did Wednesday you were fortunate to hook up with any. Nice to see a happy camper. I was the guy wishing for one.


----------

